# Planned updates



## °Keir°

.


----------



## smokie

Useful post Keir, thanks. As I haven't "noticed" you before can I ask what your role is in VM and whether the above can be taken as official?

And while I understand the reasons for not allowing shows onto the home network, is external storage (presumably encrypted) going to be implemented?


----------



## cwaring

Thanks so much for that. Good stuff!

No mention of either USB keyboard (wired or wireless) or Bluetooth remote in that list. Anything in the road-map on these?

There's only me here, so individual folders aren't required but I wouldn't mind being able to make a folder, say, all FILMS to do in; or WISHLIST items.


----------



## mikerr

cwaring said:


> There's only me here, so individual folders aren't required but I wouldn't mind being able to make a folder, say, all FILMS to do in; or WISHLIST items.


You can do that now, a wishlist for films (say KAM 1) will create a folder and put all films recorded in it (even those not directly recorded by the wish list):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8413683#32


----------



## Brangdon

cwaring said:


> No mention of either USB keyboard (wired or wireless) or Bluetooth remote in that list. Anything in the road-map on these?


I would hope that the iPad app would also offer superior text entry. And I hope there will be version for Android tablets and phones.



> There's only me here, so individual folders aren't required but I wouldn't mind being able to make a folder, say, all FILMS to do in; or WISHLIST items.


It's weird how they restrict their folders. Their mention of family members bothers me, because it sounds like it still won't allow arbitrary folder naming and moving.


----------



## Moe UK

Glad to hear that the VHD will be Tivo'd, hopefully this will allow streaming from the main box and that I could set a recording on guide form the VHD box and Tivo will record it. That would the perfect set up.

Nice to know that the Sky channels will be in the video window as well.

Any idea when the menus that are in SD only will get a HD version?


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Oops I forgot to post my post I wrote before I linked to this on Cable Forum.

Thank you very much for all the information, great to see some of the limitations like the Sky channels in guide being lifted. Also, reminders! Yay!


----------



## howardmicks

Was hoping they would sort out the option for suggested programs in hd if available rather than sd


----------



## Buzby

_Q.When will we be able to transfer content to a computer?
A. This will not happen to contracts and copy right laws we have with our content providers._

Forget a competing computer - what about a portable device, as service already offered by TiVo in the US. I'd like to spool off some programming to watch on the train when I'm away from home.

Lastly, still no mention of the PIN protect disablement, which is seriously making me doubt my sanity at the number of times and innocent programmes it blocks.


----------



## OzSat

Even the S1 style - PIN entry enables for a timed period would be better.


----------



## Halifax81

howardmicks said:


> Was hoping they would sort out the option for suggested programs in hd if available rather than sd


Yes much needed function in my opinion I cringe when I see a suggestion recorded in sd which was also broadcast in hd


----------



## royfox

Thanks Kier for the update. There is one question Id like to ask if possible. 

Q. is there any chance the guide data UI can be the same, visually as the S1?


----------



## °Keir°

You're welcome guys, I'll ask your questions on Monday for you and post back in here when I've got more info.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Will the guide data for 'New' episodes only be sorted, as apparently some shows have the US premiere dates and not the UK ones.


----------



## Karnak

I too would like it if the old style over-layed TV guide could be brought back. Given this is available on the TiVo premier in the US this should be possible. Asked about this in the VM forums but got no answer.

Also want to throw my weight behind the suggestion for android remote applications.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Well if they enable the ipad version by simply enabling the tivo API that it uses on the US Tivos then android apps should be simple enough (and AFAIK there are a number already).

Of course they could do something wierd instead...


----------



## Manster62

> Red button functions will be more app orientated. By the time the 2012 Olympics start we hope to gave users an option of 24 different events VIA the 'BBCi app' - 2012


I hope that this doesn't mean that we won't get any red-button functions for BBC until the Olympics in 2010?? The red button interactive services are badly needed for those of us that watch sports multi-screen etc.


----------



## The Wishlist

°Keir°;8487397 said:


> You're welcome guys, I'll ask your questions on Monday for you and post back in here when I've got more info.


Any chance you could also ask about filtering Wishlists to the channels set as favourites?

As mentioned by other posters on here, Wishlists need some kind of filter since we don't get the option to remove channels on VM TiVo.


----------



## cwaring

Seconded. If my wishlist for "Films: Musicals" was set to auto-record I would have three copies of "Mary Poppins" recorded earlier from BBC1, BBC England, BBC Scotland, BBC Wales, BBC1 AD..... etc.


----------



## nbaker

And we desperately need the old style guide filters back, the current ones are pretty useless and I have to resort to online tv listings such as http://www.filmflow.tv/.


----------



## Ianl

Buzby said:


> _Q.When will we be able to transfer content to a computer?
> A. This will not happen to contracts and copy right laws we have with our content providers._
> 
> Forget a competing computer - what about a portable device, as service already offered by TiVo in the US. I'd like to spool off some programming to watch on the train when I'm away from home.
> 
> Lastly, still no mention of the PIN protect disablement, which is seriously making me doubt my sanity at the number of times and innocent programmes it blocks.


what about backing up settings if not content to a computer?
if my tivo became faulty and needed changing, i would loose all my series links, suggestion data etc. as well as hours of programs


----------



## Halifax81

Ianl said:


> what about backing up settings if not content to a computer?
> if my tivo became faulty and needed changing, i would loose all my series links, suggestion data etc. as well as hours of programs


Funnily enough I was also going to post about this today, we should be able to at least back up our settings either to a remote server or usb stick


----------



## mikerr

The US TiVos already have an online season pass manager, and VM shares the same codebase so the code is there. (see here for UK / US differences)

Note it also mentions backing up SPs from one TiVo to another.


----------



## smokie

Ianl said:


> what about backing up settings if not content to a computer?
> if my tivo became faulty and needed changing, i would loose all my series links, suggestion data etc. as well as hours of programs


As I've already mentioned this a few times I hope it's "in the list"


----------



## richard_hamblen

cwaring said:


> Seconded. If my wishlist for "Films: Musicals" was set to auto-record I would have three copies of "Mary Poppins" recorded earlier from BBC1, BBC England, BBC Scotland, BBC Wales, BBC1 AD..... etc.


doesnt tivo only record it once because it recognises it has a copy already.
Happy to be corrected as I've not tested, but for season passes I don't get duplicates so not sure why I would with wishlists.

Would prefer the channel filtering so I don't get, say, radio programmes.
eg Doctor Who - new only, gives the BBC7 radio episodes as well as TV.


----------



## OzSat

Wishlists does display all versions - but only records one of them.


----------



## cwaring

Oh, okay  Would still prefer filtering


----------



## kmusgrave

OzSat said:


> Wishlists does display all versions - but only records one of them.


Unfortunately it doesn't. Mine has recorded the same programme 3 times on multiple occasions. It also likes recording the programme on plus one channels that its already recorded. It also lot dummer than my s1


----------



## RichardJH

kmusgrave said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't. Mine has recorded the same programme 3 times on multiple occasions. It also likes recording the programme on plus one channels that its already recorded. It also lot dummer than my s1


Are you certain that the "other" recordings are not recorded suggestions.
I have noticed a few times when opening a folder for a wishlist recording that I have duplicate/triplicate recordings that are suggestions.

PS just had to clear out a few unwatched recordings Tivo was at 99% full


----------



## °Keir°

I'll ask anyway, that way we'll get the official answer. :up::up::up:


----------



## jonphil

OzSat said:


> Wishlists does display all versions - but only records one of them.


Anyone recently setup a series link for Dr Who and noticed how long ot takes to scroll down the upcoming episodes due to it listing every single regional version of BBC One 

It's just clutter that's not needed! When will Virgin understand the issue ??? 
Suppose just the same as the Pin number issue it's one they will ignore, everyone on this forum told Virgin about the Pin so now they have launched the top thread in the Tivo Virgin forum is guess what.... the Pin number issues.

Virgin just listen to your customers, especially the ones who know how Tivo 'should' work


----------



## kmusgrave

No I turned suggestions off. My disk space usage is in the high 90s so I prefer to keep the recently deleted programmes instead 

Yesterday I got 2 copies of points of view recorded and that was after deleting 2 others from the to do list. Each time I deleted 1 another appeared a few minutes later!


----------



## OzSat

kmusgrave said:


> Yesterday I got 2 copies of points of view recorded and that was after deleting 2 others from the to do list. Each time I deleted 1 another appeared a few minutes later!


Did you ask for one copy?


----------



## Brangdon

kmusgrave said:


> Yesterday I got 2 copies of points of view recorded and that was after deleting 2 others from the to do list. Each time I deleted 1 another appeared a few minutes later!


That's unusual. It may be due to poor guide data meaning they are not identified as being the same. Or, as OzSat hints, it may be due to you setting the recording options to record every episode, instead of first-run only or first-run and repeats.

I have quite a few generic wish lists, and they avoid recording duplicates.


----------



## OzSat

Also, if it is listed as a Sh*** type id - then it will record multiple copies as there is no way of TiVo currently knowing they are the same.


----------



## HyperionX

Thanks very much for the update Keir.

It was very welcome and answered several questions that I had.

If I may add a couple of questions;

Are there any plans for a an Android/Apple/Microsoft app to remotely program and manage your home Tivo? A little like the SKy+ app...

If so do you know of a likely time line?

Secondly (or thirdly depending on your point of view) do you know what other HD channels are planned for 2011 for example adding Universal HD...?

Thanks no doubt in advance.


----------



## °Keir°

HyperionX said:


> Secondly (or thirdly depending on your point of view) do you know what other HD channels are planned for 2011 for example adding Universal HD...?


Sky Arts 1 HD
Sky Arts 2 HD
Were added on 06.04.11

Still waiting for an update guys for the other questions.


----------



## brightonjohn

I wonder if its too late now to ask for the blue button filter to remember that when I show the guide I still want favourites or HD or whatever the last thing I chose before going into standby.


----------



## kmusgrave

OzSat said:


> Did you ask for one copy?


Its a wishlist so I would only expect 1 copy of each weeks episode.


----------



## OzSat

kmusgrave said:


> Its a wishlist so I would only expect 1 copy of each weeks episode.


But it may not be an episode as far as the data is concerned - I'll check later.


----------



## Halifax81

OzSat said:


> But it may not be an episode as far as the data is concerned - I'll check later.


That is indeed the issue I had when recording click on bbc news, it's not down as an episode so all showings get recorded as tivo doesn't know any better. I just pull up the bbc iplayer now instead to watch it


----------



## geekspeak

°Keir°;8492165 said:


> Still waiting for an update guys for the other questions.


Any information on when some of the numerous bugs are going to fixed? I personally was assured (back in February) that there would be frequent and constant bug fixes and enhancements up until public go-live. Weekly updates were indicated. Clearly this has not been happening.


----------



## jonphil

geekspeak said:


> Any information on when some of the numerous bugs are going to fixed? I personally was assured (back in February) that there would be frequent and constant bug fixes and enhancements up until public go-live. Weekly updates were indicated. Clearly this has not been happening.


Tend to agree, I really expected for other bugs to be fixed and new features added before full release. I find it really odd that you can now setup Facebook access on the web but still no apps on Tivo itself?

AE8 also seems to have introduced a weird issue with the pin reseting back to default and also my GUI crashes on the red circle sometimes with no cleary pattern why.


----------



## °Keir°

.


----------



## HyperionX

°Keir°;8492165 said:


> Sky Arts 1 HD
> Sky Arts 2 HD
> Were added on 06.04.11
> 
> Still waiting for an update guys for the other questions.


Thanks Keir but my Tivo is not picking up these "new" HD channels. Even when i try to type the channel number in directly it jumps to numbers either side 

Guess I'll try again. Is there anything I should do to force an EPG update? Apologises if this has been asked before and please feel free to point me to the appropriate stickie.


----------



## howardmicks

My box is still recording some sd versions instead of hd suggestions and is my biggest gripe with the box and a lot of others have got the same problem,I notice you have stated that it should do already and yours is already doing that(i wish) does that mean vm are not gonna do anything about it?


----------



## sjp

HyperionX said:


> Thanks Keir but my Tivo is not picking up these "new" HD channels. Even when i try to type the channel number in directly it jumps to numbers either side
> 
> Guess I'll try again. Is there anything I should do to force an EPG update? Apologises if this has been asked before and please feel free to point me to the appropriate stickie.


i checked and had the channels and set a recording. the recording is in my shows but I haven't watched it yet.

looks like we're no longer getting the "your lineup has changed" messages.


----------



## Karnak

°Keir°;8494092 said:


> *
> Is there any chance the guide data UI can be the same, visually as the series1?
> Not sure what this means
> 
> *


*

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466573

In this thread look at the images that Mike describes as the 'live tv guide'.*


----------



## TCM2007

°Keir°;8494092 said:


> *Is there any chance the guide data UI can be the same, visually as the series1?*
> Not sure what this means




I believe the TiVo Premier in the US lets you switch off all the Flash based interface and return to a simple TiVo "Classic" look.


----------



## Karnak

TCM2007 said:


> I believe the TiVo Premier in the US lets you switch off all the Flash based interface and return to a simple TiVo "Classic" look.


It does, but that's not what's being asked. VM will never go for turning off the Flash menus so I think the issue shouldn't be clouded with that.

The Premier in the US supports the old style on screen guide as a separate option and that's what would be nice to have.


----------



## John McE

Another vote for the "alternative" semi-transparant programme guide. I've owned several TIVOs, both here and in the US, and have always used that guide, as it is far quicker to scan through the channels that I use most.


----------



## beara

Is there any possibility of keeping the video mini window when setting a season pass? I like the way I can set recordings whilst watching something, even watching a recording, but when you go out of the HD menus and select the season pass option you're dumped into an SD window and lose the programme you were watching.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

It does seem odd that when you set a series link from the discovery bar or search screen it uses an HD interface but uses the SD interface elsewhere.


----------



## beara

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> It does seem odd that when you set a series link from the discovery bar or search screen it uses an HD interface but uses the SD interface elsewhere.


I hadn't discovered that, I'll have to have a play. Was doing mine from the main guide.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Pine Cladding

I know it has been mentioned in the wish list thread, but worth another, are there any plans to make the VMT box DNLA compliant, so that files on network attached devices on a home network can be streamed and played?

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## richardc1983

I agree with regards to the different UI screens, some are in HD and some in SD, the SD screens really ruin the whole experience and VM should have had all this rolled out when TiVo went live it should look amazing and all screens should be flawless.


----------



## kmusgrave

Not only that but the Live TV ptictures jumps all over the place form PIP to full screen and back. Total mess and makes it look totally amateurish


----------



## passingbat

Anyone know why the list of updates has been remooved from post No.1?


----------



## nbaker

kmusgrave said:


> Not only that but the Live TV ptictures jumps all over the place form PIP to full screen and back. Total mess and makes it look totally amateurish


This is one of the things that really bugs me.


----------



## OzSat

passingbat said:


> Anyone know why the list of updates has been remooved from post No.1?


The poster removed then himself.

As the thread looks odd without them - there isn't much point in it remaining active.


----------

